# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Reconnaissance de formes

## marouma

Bonjour

J'ai un projet et je ne peux pas le rsoudre moi mme ; alors l je cherche de l'aide de vous, svp j'attends vos aides
Ce projet permet d'entrer des nombres de manire squentielle. Un signal _load_ indique de saisir le nombre et il faut vrifier s'il est identique avec le nombre qui existe par dfaut ; s'il est identique le signal de sortie _found_ reoit 1 sinon il reoit 0. Toutes les oprations sont synchronises par un signal d'horloge.
L'exemple de ce projet est insr dans l'image.

----------


## mith06

J'ai pas vrifi si ca compile sans erreur:



```

```

@+

----------


## marouma

merci beaucoup  ::merci::

----------

